# Timing of Wife's STD test



## SadLovingHusband (Apr 21, 2011)

In thinking about the timeline during which my wife supposedly was tested for STDs, it makes me question things. 

She had her ONS with the OM, withheld sex from me for over a month, but then eventually began sleeping with me again. 

She had the STD test AFTER she slept with me again. I asked her why she was tested, and she said she wanted to make sure everything was okay. The OM supposedly used protection. She wanted to make sure everything was okay, but she had already slept with me without protection (she was on the pill). 

It doesn't quite make sense to me? I'm not sure what to believe. The ONS was a spur of the moment thing at a party at the OM's house, so I have questioned whether there was protection used or not. She claims that at the time, she saw no hope in our marriage, so in her head, not using protection was maybe okay, since she wouldn't be sleeping with me again? IDK what to think.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Do you have any other reason to believe she had sex with someone else AFTER she had sex with you again?

She`s not telling you everything, it doesn`t seem to be adding up or..it`s a least a little blurry.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

It really does seem to indicate that she slept with someone else after she started sleeping with you again.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

if it doesn't pass the sniff test, then there is dirty laundry still.


----------



## SadLovingHusband (Apr 21, 2011)

Her claim is that her guilt and shame is what led her to stop sleeping with me after her PA. That she felt so bad about what she had done (even though her actions at the time don't reflect that), that she held off from having sex with me. As time passed though, she realized that if we were going to work things out, that we would have to have a physical relationship as well. So she finally let things become physical again, that she couldn't put me off any longer. So she had sex with me. I'm not sure at what point after that she got tested, but she wanted to for piece of mind. Well if you were infected with something, I would already have it too! What is the point of getting tested after? It doesn't really add up, you are right. Of course her memory about the timeline is all foggy at this point, so she could take it back and say the test was before we had sex. I think that for me is the most frustrating thing, he lack of being able to remember details. It's like the Oliver North defense.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry but I don't but it. She is still in damage control. The story simply does not make sense. Judge a person by their actions and not by their words. You don't have the full truth yet.


----------



## Onedery (Sep 22, 2011)

Her guilt was driven by her realization of her financial security slipping away.
YOU should be what she is waving goodbye to once you file for dissolution.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

SadLovingHusband said:


> Of course her memory about the timeline is all foggy at this point, so she could take it back and say the test was before we had sex. I think that for me is the most frustrating thing, *he lack of being able to remember details.* It's like the Oliver North defense.


The bold is what stands out for me. She should be able to remember the details of her affair(s). The memory is always there with her.

It's has been 6 years. But she's still "tickle truth"ing you.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Poster just above may have nailed this down for you---as to why your wife is sticking around

She excuses herself saying the mge., was bad---but meanwhile there was never a chance in he*l she was gonna leave----she knows she can't make it on her own, as a single divorced women, with the adultery label on her

You got lots of things to think about, number one being what is the REAL REASON she is still in this mge.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

theres litlle to nuttin worse than a W or H....

1st humpin' other folk;
2nd then lying about it;
3rd then making u "pay" for it while..;
4th continuing the humpin' with same or other scoundrel(s)
5th taking u for granted, for all yer worth, and thinking
of u LAST, if at all, when it comes to protection as well
as the Gods honest purging truth, leaving u....;
6th living in a continual/perpetual twilight lying zone where
"quicksand" is standard fare.

pity them? pity you!


----------

